# Help with Accessories



## Leopard2 (Nov 24, 2019)

The room looks lovely! I'd hang a simple white drape that has a neutral-colored tape along the inside edge , mounted high on the sides of the windows (at least two panels per side).


----------



## Markhennry (Sep 24, 2019)

Try to apply the home accessories given below:
- Firstly, decide what kind of home decor you gonna do.
- Then, match the curtains with the walls of the color.
- Adjust sofa at the center of the room.
- Table and Chairs, etc.


----------



## Victoriamae83 (Apr 21, 2018)

Beautiful home! My house has a coastal vibe too. Ikea has beautiful white drapes at a great price. I have them all over my house. I love the quality, they aren't super thin looking, like most white drapes. I even have them in my dining room. I was worried about them getting dirty, but they wash really well. 

As far as accessories, I really stay away from buying things just to buy things. If you are in a store and you see something that calls to your heart, and you have a location in your home for it, then great. But your home seems well appointed already! However, I am very minimal in my design preferences. Some people love that cluttered look, surrounded by many things they love to look at! And that's fantastic too


----------



## Alexsoul (Dec 13, 2019)

The room looks nice! I think, that it's good there is not so much decor. I believe white color will fit the style of your room, so, white pillows will look well there.


----------



## Wintergray (Feb 28, 2020)

I think get rid of the blinds and add white linen curtain panels. Do the toss pillows on sofas and chairs in a solid kiwi green.


----------



## Wintergray (Feb 28, 2020)

Wintergray said:


> I think get rid of the blinds and add white linen curtain panels. Do the toss pillows on sofas and chairs in a solid kiwi green.


Maybe add a kiwi green fruit bowl on the dining table.


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

Your den looks super cool! The light fixture and how it sheds the light across the whole room looks so so so amazing. For accessories for interior design, I would definitely recommend visiting a thrift store and finding whatever Peaks your interest because pillows and accessories can you get so so expensive online.


----------



## Micaella (Apr 23, 2020)

I do not like curtains in the living room. Maximum roller blinds and blinds. but I would add some bright and interesting pillows.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I think wood blinds are underrated these days. I love the wider ones in white.

Also maybe look at zebra blinds - they're new to me (not much of a blind shopper) but they're pretty modern and snazzy. I rather like them but they kind of don't fit my more traditional home style.


----------



## Madcam516 (Jul 15, 2020)

For drape color, is there a very soft blue you could pull out of that chair? I was just thinking if you're going for that airy beach chic look, a very light blue would look great!


----------

